# First Jig



## grbrico (Feb 4, 2012)

Made my first jig today. It is a circular saw ripping guide. I am trying to make a twin bed from the plans that I got from Matthias Wandel's website. I decided to buy five 2×10's x 8 and rip the boards that I needed. Didn't have any luck getting a straight edge at all so I did a search on circular saw jigs and made this one. This is also my first glue up.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good job grbrico. That jig should serve you well for a long time. Maybe make one for cross cutting as well.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

That is a great choice for a first jig. I have 4' and 8' versions of this jig and I use them regularly. Nice job!


----------

